# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Access 2007 corrupted database

## evertnordin

I have just received the following error message:

Microsoft access has detected that this database is in an inconsistent state, and will attempt to recover the database. During this process, a backup copy of the database will be made and all recovered objects will be placed in a new database. Access will then open the new database. 
The names of the objects recovered will be logged in the "Recovery Errors" table.

when I click ok I the get:

The database 'C:\Documents\Users\bryanscott53\documents\test.md  b' can't be repaired or isn't a Microsoft Access database file. 

Unfortunately the same for the back up copy too....

any suggestions on how to fix would be appreciated.

----------


## Allan Murphy

Is the name of your database test,md b or is it a typing error ? If it is test.md b make a copy of the original file and rename to something else then rename test.md b to test.mdb and check if you can open the database. If that does not work create a blank database and import the objects i.e. tables, queries, forms etc. during the importing you receive a message indicating the object being import has a problem.

----------


## ruperteisner

The Microsoft provided Detect and Repair tool can be accessed from different locations in MS Access XP, MS Access 2003, and MS Access 2007. In MS Access XP and MS Access 2003 the tool can be accessed by selecting Help > Detect and Repair option. While in MS Office 2007, you need to execute the following steps to access and use the tool:
1. Start MS Access 2007.
2. Click the MS Access button and click the PowerPoint options button.
3. Select the Resource Tab.
4. Click the Diagnose button.
After you have launched the tool using the MS Access application follow the onscreen instructions to use the tool.

----------


## GolferGuy

Ever since I found this possibility, I have NEVER had to create a new database and copy all the objects from the corrupt database into a new database.  Therefore, IMHO, this is the greatest tool ever from Microsoft.  Create a BATCH file called Decompile.bat
Within that batch file all you needed is the following code, IF this is the correct address to your copy of the MS Access executable file.  Normally called MSACCESS.EXE.  Here is the line of code for the Batch file: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSACCESS.EXE"    %1    /decompile
The %1 means that if you drag and then drop a file onto the Batch file Icon, the file path and name of the dropped file will be passed to this Batch file as %1 (parameter one)  This "trick" has kept me from having to do the copy of all objects from the corrupt database to a new database for the past year!  Be sure and use a copy of your database, not the original that you were working on.  I seriously doubt anything will go wrong, but it is always prudent to be safe!

----------


## harperross

The Microsoft provided Detect and Repair tool can be accessed from different locations in MS Access XP, MS Access 2003, and MS Access 2007. In MS Access XP and MS Access 2003 the tool can be accessed by selecting Help > Detect and Repair option. While in MS Office 2007, you need to execute the following steps to access and use the tool:
1. Start MS Access 2007.
2. Click the MS Access button and click the PowerPoint options button.
3. Select the Resource Tab.
4. Click the Diagnose button.
After you have launched the tool using the MS Access application follow the onscreen instructions to use the tool.
5. In case nothing helps you may visit http://www.sqlteam.com/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=196281

----------


## ted

This is a very common error of MS Access Database. It happens due to virus attack, improper shutdown and force exit of the program. You can try an access database repair tool to solve this problem. For more details, read this article http://www.stellarinfo.com/article/repair-mdb-file.php

----------


## SpywareDr

> http://www.stellarinfo.com/article/repair-mdb-file.php


FYI: Stellar Information Technology Pvt. Ltd. - End User License Agreement


> This License shall be governed by the laws of the State of Delhi, India. 
> 
> Exclusive jurisdiction and venue for all matters relating to this License shall be in courts and for a (sic) located in the State of Delhi, India and you consent to such jurisdiction and venue.

----------


## Niesha

> FYI: Stellar Information Technology Pvt. Ltd. - End User License Agreement


Hi everyone, I have the same problem now with an Access database in MS Access 2007. The problem is that this software does not work for me. Do you know another good option?

----------


## Allan Murphy

Can open the Access program and create a database? If you cannot open the access program then go to control panel then program then highlight microsoft office then click on change select the repair option then repair.

If you can open Access thne could try import all your objects from the old file into a new database.

----------


## GolferGuy

Niesha, Just wondering, have you tried my suggestion in response #4 above?  
If there is something you don't understand, please ask as I would love to clear up anything that is unclear.  This method I suggested has kept me for the past 3 years from having to ever losing anything to a corrupt database.
Here is my whole statement, just copied from #4 above:

Ever since I found this possibility, I have NEVER had to create a new database and copy all the objects from the corrupt database into a new database. Therefore, IMHO, this is the greatest tool ever from Microsoft. Create a BATCH file called Decompile.bat
Within that batch file all you needed is the following code, IF this is the correct address to your copy of the MS Access executable file. Normally called MSACCESS.EXE. Here is the line of code for the Batch file: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14\MSACCESS.EXE" %1 /decompile
The %1 means that if you drag and then drop a file onto the Batch file Icon, the file path and name of the dropped file will be passed to this Batch file as %1 (parameter one) This "trick" has kept me from having to do the copy of all objects from the corrupt database to a new database for the past year! Be sure and use a copy of your database, not the original that you were working on. I seriously doubt anything will go wrong, but it is always prudent to be safe!

----------


## JacBo

> Hi everyone, I have the same problem now with an Access database in MS Access 2007. The problem is that this software does not work for me. Do you know another good option?


There's a member here, SacSasa. He/she shared a blog post in this thread - http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...927#post133927

That blog post contains very useful information on Access database recovery. It shows how we can repair Access database manually, i.e. without using any 3rd party tool or spending any cost. I can also share that blog post here - http://wordpress.semnaitik.com/2013/...base-manually/

Hope moderators don't mind this. I just shared what I found good.

Thanks.

----------


## Tirthankar

> There's a member here, SacSasa. He/she shared a blog post in this thread - http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...927#post133927
> 
> That blog post contains very useful information on Access database recovery. It shows how we can repair Access database manually, i.e. without using any 3rd party tool or spending any cost. I can also share that blog post here - http://wordpress.semnaitik.com/2013/...base-manually/
> 
> Hope moderators don't mind this. I just shared what I found good.
> 
> Thanks.


Thankyou for the share.
Hope it works

----------


## robertdivas

You can repair MS Access 2007 database by using manual ways:
1. Use Inbuilt Function of MS Access - Diagnose Function
2. Uninstall and install MS office 
3. Use free 3rd party tools  
These above methods are helpful to sort out this issue.

----------

